
Bill Gates says he was 'disappointed' by reports he backs FBI in Apple fight - OberstKrueger
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/23/11098592/bill-gates-fbi-apple-comments
======
draw_down
> But he doesn't fully support Apple, either

Oh.

